# Affordable Dry Food



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

What do you guys feed your pups that’s affordable but still good quality? I’ve been told that the PC dog food is good? Nutro? Kirkland Nature’s Domain? Any other suggestions? I don’t think I will be able to afford Acana on ODSP, I don’t get my pup until Nov/Dec and am doing my research but want to provide the best that I can.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've heard the Kirkland is good. I am a fan of Purina Pro Plan. They make tons of formulas including for puppies. https://www.chewy.com/s?query=purina pro plan&nav-submit-button= 

I recently had to purchase Purina Beyond Simply9 at the _grocery store_ because our Chewy order for their regular Canidae had not arrived in time. Wow, they went nuts for it and didn't suffer any digestive issues! I think they only make an adult formula--I got them the lamb. But yes, there are plenty of good foods that don't cost as much as Acana or Orijen (and those are so rich, they tend to make many dogs sick).


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I use Victor dog food. Its affordable. You should go to dogfoodadvisor.com you can get different ratings for many different foods, then you can choose. I look at it in affordability and availability. You should also keep the pup on the breeders food for about a month then transition in order not to upset their stomach. I always use the 4 week plan 25% new 75% old, week two 50/50 week 3 75/25 week 4 100 percent new.


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> I've heard the Kirkland is good. I am a fan of Purina Pro Plan. They make tons of formulas including for puppies. https://www.chewy.com/s?query=purina pro plan&nav-submit-button=
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had to purchase Purina Beyond Simply9 at the _grocery store_ because our Chewy order for their regular Canidae had not arrived in time. Wow, they went nuts for it and didn't suffer any digestive issues! I think they only make an adult formula--I got them the lamb. But yes, there are plenty of good foods that don't cost as much as Acana or Orijen (and those are so rich, they tend to make many dogs sick).




I thought Purina was a bad food, similar to IAMS etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I use Victor dog food. Its affordable. You should go to dogfoodadvisor.com you can get different ratings for many different foods, then you can choose. I look at it in affordability and availability. You should also keep the pup on the breeders food for about a month then transition in order not to upset their stomach. I always use the 4 week plan 25% new 75% old, week two 50/50 week 3 75/25 week 4 100 percent new.




That one doesn’t look like it’s available in Canada. I do check dog food advisor but sometimes it has food I don’t consider quality such as science diet rated highly so I don’t know what to make of their ratings. My breeder feeds an online pet food called TLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Purina dog chow is lower quality, but the newer Purina formulas are pretty good, actually. Many show breeders feed it to their dogs. 

And on the topic of Iams, we used to feed that to our dogs in the 1980s and they lived to be 16-18 years old, so :dontknow: My friend who is a former show breeder of Scottish Deerhounds has always fed Iams to her dogs and continues to feed her three dogs Iams and they are super healthy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Faint said:


> That one doesn’t look like it’s available in Canada. *I do check dog food advisor but sometimes it has food I don’t consider quality such as science diet rated highly so I don’t know what to make of their ratings*. My breeder feeds an online pet food called TLC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Science Diet is another one we have fed over the years with NO problems. Science Diet has saved Maizie every time she gets a bout of gastritis. Where do you get the idea it's a bad food? I would listen to vets and breeders over lay people.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My Asta loves Nature's Recipe - anything they make. I'd call it a mid-range food. Very affordable. He is a real picky eater and this stuff is the only one he likes.


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Science Diet is another one we have fed over the years with NO problems. Science Diet has saved Maizie every time she gets a bout of gastritis. Where do you get the idea it's a bad food? I would listen to vets and breeders over lay people.




Maybe their dog food is better quality than their cat food then. I am still working on my dog ingredient reading vs cats, but their food sucks for cats. My cat was so dandruffy on their food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

To clarify, I am also talking about the prescription Science Diet, which may be way different from the other formulas. 

Well, I hope you find a great food for your pup that is affordable. There are so many choices out there, it is very overwhelming, I know!


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> To clarify, I am also talking about the prescription Science Diet, which may be way different from the other formulas.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you find a great food for your pup that is affordable. There are so many choices out there, it is very overwhelming, I know!




It’s obnoxiously overwhelming . I just want to do the best I can for my pup while also being able to afford to eat lmao. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Believe it or not, Walmart has a 4-5 star food called 'Pure Balance' that is reasonably priced. I have purchased both the Venison recipe and the Salmon recipe and both were liked by Molly!


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Believe it or not, Walmart has a 4-5 star food called 'Pure Balance' that is reasonably priced. I have purchased both the Venison recipe and the Salmon recipe and both were liked by Molly!




That is a good price! I know my future roommate feeds his dog Nutro from there. 

Looking more into the TLC food that my breeder feeds, I wasn’t looking into buying online food but dog food advisor rates it 4.5 and it’s only 63.95 for 30 pounds. Does anyone else feed TLC puppy or dog food? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just found out Petco is also in Canada, and Petco's 'Whole Hearted' line is also good and is very reasonable!


----------



## BeauBarks (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm currently feeding my boy Pro Plan puppy. I know some will say it's not "the best" but he's doing well and that's my litmus test. Honestly, I wouldn't stress too much about food. Dogs evolved eating human scraps, meaning they probably got a lot of "bread" with unprocessed grains and rabbit meat and bones.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Nutro pretty much ruined my previous sweet girl's stomach, and for years I read others post similar stories. However, she passed in 2007, and hadn't eaten it for years before then, so I do not know now. I do know it will not cross my door again, though.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just saw you are considering buying huge packages. Be very, very careful about storing that food, and keep it in the original bag inside whatever you put it in, is what I've read. Food can easily go rancid and/or get moldy or get bugs, and that will make a dog ill.

If you will only have a single dog, and until you find a food that you *know* suits his/her stomach, it's better to buy smaller packages, as some experimentation is typical.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

take a look at viking queen's posts in the thread 'dry food drama making me crazy.' some good points to think about. a lot of us don't even feed ourselves very well (me included) because we fall for this or that fad. may not be the best rule for our dogs.


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

patk said:


> take a look at viking queen's posts in the thread 'dry food drama making me crazy.' some good points to think about. a lot of us don't even feed ourselves very well (me included) because we fall for this or that fad. may not be the best rule for our dogs.




Thank you I will check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> Just saw you are considering buying huge packages. Be very, very careful about storing that food, and keep it in the original bag inside whatever you put it in, is what I've read. Food can easily go rancid and/or get moldy or get bugs, and that will make a dog ill.
> 
> If you will only have a single dog, and until you find a food that you *know* suits his/her stomach, it's better to buy smaller packages, as some experimentation is typical.




If I go with the breeder food, TLC only ships 30lbs in a 2 15lb bag case. So if it’s stored unopened would it still go rancid? My future roommates keeps his dumped in a big tote storage bin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Faint said:


> I thought Purina was a bad food, similar to IAMS etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purina is not a bad food. It is a good food. Very well formulated and tested in feeding trials for dogs.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to feed EVO for 16 yrs. until they went out of business. 

It cost me $1.19 per day to feed EVO. 

Then I fed Victor Ultra Pro and that cost me $1.59 per day, and I was unhappy with their formulation.

I now feed Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20 it costs me about $0.70 per day. Poppy loves it and transitioned to it with no issues. Not changing from Purina

It is excellent quality food and very affordable too!


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

Viking Queen said:


> I used to feed EVO for 16 yrs. until they went out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting. I guess I’m still having a hard time with ingredients (even though I know your post said it isn’t the biggest part.) With having chicken and not meal then no other meat until a by product. I know I’m still not great at knowing what’s best and everything like that. There’s just so so so many options and it’s really overwhelming because anxiety and autistic make it hard for me to make a decision and not wanting to hurt my dog with what I’m capable of providing financially. And it complicated it even more that it also goes by what the individual dog thrives on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a screen shot of the Purina Pro Plan Sport that I feed Poppy. I order on Chewy so this is their price for a 37.5 lb food. As an adult Poppy eats about 2 cups per day. There are about 150 cups per 37.5# bag so that would be 75 days of food for Poppy. It costs me about $0.70 per day to feed Poppy this food.

I always, per vet's instructions, feed an all life stages food, which this one is. That means you can feed it from Puppy through old age. I also free feed which means I put down her daily allotment of food in the AM and she nibbles as the day goes on. I have done this with puppies for 26 yrs. If Poppy runs out of her food I add more, but I start with a measured 2 cups so I can tell exactly how much she is eating.

Petsmart carries the Purina foods at prices comparable to Chewy prices.

This is a well tested brand and formula of food manufactured by a company which takes great care to properly formulate their foods. I fed Purina more than 50 years ago and my dogs live very long healthy lives. 

This particular formula is made for dogs who work hard, are very athletic and high energy. That suits Poppy, and many poodles, very well.

Since Poppy is an adult I bought the big bag this time but I think I will get a smaller bag next time so I don't store it as long, and a smaller bag will be fresher. I don't have a place to store a large amount of food and keep it in a cool place in the warmer months so usually go with a more manageable size bag. Something to consider with a puppy too....they don't eat as much as an adult so it takes a long time to feed a big bag.

Keep in mind, there is a developing problem associated with feeding foods from various "boutique" food manufacturers. Because of this issue, most veterinarians and certainly veterinary cardiologists and veterinary nutritionists are recommending feeding foods made by four major food manufacturers who follow certain guidelines when formulating their foods. The "big four" food companies which are recommended are Purina, Hills Science Diet, Royal Canin and Eukanuba. Further medical studies are ongoing at UC Davis and Tufts University.


Here is that screen shot from Chewy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My personal opinion and 65 yrs of dog ownership....

Don't be overwhelmed by food choices...I know, easy for me to say.

Trust the companies who do the most testing of their food formulas and who have veterinary nutritionists formulate their diets.

Trust the Science, not fancy marketing.

Many many many breeders of top quality show and pet dogs feed their prized dogs Purina, or Royal Canin, or Hills Science Diet foods and those dogs are healthy and gorgeous and live long lives.

Above all, when you get your puppy enjoy it and we will all be here to help you along the way.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

By the way, there is a FABULOUS standard poodle breeder in Ontario who happens to be a member here on the forum. Her name is Cherie Ambeault Perks, Arreau Poodles. Cherie has absolutely gorgeous poodles as well as a couple of elderly and well loved Whippets. She feeds her dogs Purina Pro Plan and they do well, all the way from puppy through senior years.

My breeder who is in Texas has been breeding for over 40 yrs and her dogs, top show dogs and pets, all eat Purina.

Just another point to consider.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The best way to choose a food is to get an understanding of what dogs need and what they don't need...which foods have what, which foods are lacking in something you find important. This website (linked at bottom) is run by an animal nutrition expert with whom I've consulted when I had a dog with liver disease and she made me up a liver friendly home made diet that prolonged his life and made him feel better. Anyhow, this site has a menu to the left of the page and you can explore and see what you can find out. It's much easier to be confident in what you find when you know what to look for. 

I was feeding a raw diet but when my life took some crazy turns, I got too busy to take the time to do that so I also went on a search for some "better" dry and some canned foods. I don't think most commercial food is that great anyhow but it is good to find the best you can, of course. I switch around and presently am feeding Victor. I ordered it through Amazon. I also feed at times *Instinct ultimate protein*. That's very expensive though if you have a bigger dog. But it looks like one of the best. https://www.instinctpetfood.com/dogs/ultimate-protein They don't use "meal" because there's some kind of process to remove the water, which probably reduces something else that's needed. I don't quite know. But anyhow, it's something I sometimes feed my toy poodles but I wouldn't feed a big dog...too pricey. 

I don't have the same opinions as some people as to what a quality food is. And just because a breeder feeds a certain thing, that does not necessarily mean it's a quality food. Sure, the dogs might look fine but I am not sure about long term health. (like with the example of dilated cardiomyopathy) My breeder fed a terrible looking food and I quickly changed when I got my poodles. So, study up first and then decide. 

I do not like it when they list an ingredient as by-product. I don't know what it is. I don't like that there's hardly any meat but instead a bunch of pea protein, which is associated with dilated cardiomyopathy...they _need_ the amino acids that are found only in meat. I don't like to see a whole lot of flour or cereal in lieu of ample meat. It's not all whole grains either but flours and highly processed. Or some of the soy products. I like to see taurine in the food. Many don't use it because it's expensive. Victor includes that. 

Anyhow, I look for multiple meat sources. Meat _meal_ is simply meat that's gone through a process (not so sure how great that is) that squeezes out the liquid so you get more meat for the money. It ought to list exactly what source the meat is from...chicken, turkey? Not just poultry. If you want some grain in there to help with fiber, fine. Their digestive systems can handle it but again...not necessary. Or some veggies. But veggies aren't really necessary either. When they brag about all their wholesome vegetables, remember dogs don't digest them all that well. But they may help with nice poops. A little indigestible plant matter may be a good thing. I do not like to see one meat (if you're lucky) and then a long slew of flours and corn gluten meal, soy meal etc etc. For instance: Science Diet: Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewers Rice, Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Corn, Powdered Cellulose, Soybean Mill Run, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate :ahhhhh: But to be reasonable, there are situations where a dog has some kind of issue that regular food is aggravating. So it may be beneficial to use one of their medicinal type formulas for a time to ease the dog along. I think there are times where a certain kind of diet becomes necessary. If it's going to be long term, I'd consult a nutritionist. 

Anyhow, check out this site. Look at recall histories. Learn a little bit about what dogs' nutritional needs are and then you'll have an easier time deciding on a dog food. 

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

My first dogs, Princess and Matilda, ate lower quality food (Kibbles and Bits for example) most of their lives, and they lived to be 15 and 17. This wasn't intentional, but my family didn't do a lot of research on food until we got Gracie. We switched to grain free food because of her allergies, and now Jasper and Miracle both eat Taste of the Wild grain free. I have been looking into other food options for them because I'm not sure it's the best. 

When shopping around for food, make sure to look at the ingredients list and do your research. I switched to cheaper Taste of the Wild recipes because the newer and more expensive recipes had lentils and tomatoes listed as second and third ingredients. Searching for the right food is a challenge! Just make sure your dog likes it in the end.


----------



## mlou427 (Sep 16, 2018)

If you have a Costco nearby, I'd recommend Kirkland. We did a lot a research a few years back and found that it was rated highly. We used if for our previous dogs, as well as our two Spoos.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*NutriSource*

I started feeding NutriSource when I was able to buy it from the local Agway store. When it closed, I found a regional company that would auto-ship the 30-pound bags.

NutriSource has its own manufacturing plants and, the last I heard, they never had a recall. They do not distribute to big chains, just to independent retailers, so you won't find it in PetSmart, Petco, or Chewy.

AND it's available in Canada.

https://nutrisourcepetfoods.com/homepage

I changed from a chicken formula to a fish formula when I discovered that Neely had an allergy to chicken that resulted in ear infections. He's 7 in February, just finished AKC Preferred Utility, and is going strong.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

mlou427 said:


> If you have a Costco nearby, I'd recommend Kirkland. We did a lot a research a few years back and found that it was rated highly. We used if for our previous dogs, as well as our two Spoos.


My mini mutt was started on Royal Canin as a puppy, and the consensus on that food seemed to be that it was a mediocre food, at a premium price. I also had to go to a pet store to get it. I wanted a pet food that was a decent value, and ideally available at stores I already shop at. 

Kirkland's Nature's Domain at Costco had a decent enough rating on Dog Food Advisor, the price fit my budget, and I usually find myself shopping at Costco a couple times a month. It seemed like a win, so I switched over the mini mutt. She is not a picky eater, so she sucked it right up, like any other food. She has been eating it for about two years now, and is healthy. I switch between the red and blue bag each purchase.

I took a similar approach with my Standard Poodle. I kept him on a higher quality puppy kibble for around 8 months (4 Strong Paws), and then switched him to the Kirkland. Similarly to the mini mutt, he liked it just fine, and his health has been good over the 6 or so months he has been eating it.


----------



## Faint (Jan 7, 2019)

mlou427 said:


> If you have a Costco nearby, I'd recommend Kirkland. We did a lot a research a few years back and found that it was rated highly. We used if for our previous dogs, as well as our two Spoos.




Do you feed the regular Kirkland or Kirkland’s natures domain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

